# 2010 predictions with asparagus



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...c-makes-2010-predictions-using-asparagus.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What, you can make sausage out of asparagus?:googly:


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I threw some asparagus into my mouth then predicted my urine would stink. Sure enough........


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Dr Morbius said:


> I threw some asparagus into my mouth then predicted my urine would stink. Sure enough........


lmao!!!!!


----------



## TheEvilSquire (Feb 26, 2009)

That's rich! HAHAHAH!


----------

